# How big do Silver Dollars get?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I read up on these guys and I see what their size says. (5 inches) But I see some that look really huge? I am guessing they should be in a tank of their own considering they get so big. Their scholing is pretty impressive too, and they dont bite each other (at least what I saw)

Anyone have these guys?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

They do get quite large, I've seen some the size of small dinner plates.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several species of silver dollars.some get up around 8" body diameter..others a little smaller.they are a very cool schooling fish but if 7you have live plants;they will only last a few minutes..they require a goodly amount of vegetable matter in their diet.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Problem is, every place I go to the sign says SILVER DOLLAR and nothing else. 

Do they all require salt in the tank?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think any of them do...


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Silver Dollar

Ask for the scientific name for a fish before you buy it. Fish are absolutely awful with common names. Most fish have between 2 and 4 common names, but they will always have only 1 scientific name. 

Most Characins like a variety of environments, as long as it is clean. I would say you could add a little salt, but dont go crazy.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Anyone have these guys?


KR:

I had a shoal of like 8 and will never have another SD.

At 2" they began munching on all of my soft leaf plants.

At 6" I only had stalks left for all my plants.

At 8" I had to rehome them.

TR


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"they will always have only 1 scientific name."


heheh I wish it was that simple but yes generally a scientific name will tell you more about a fish than the common name.

some animals/plants have several scientific names that are accepted by the scientific community.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I have no real plants in my tank. Considering the fish, the amount 
I have, and the size of my tank, 
would 3 be okay to have?

I keep reading how people keep one or two....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Problem is, every place I go to the sign says SILVER DOLLAR and nothing else.
> 
> Do they all require salt in the tank?


To begin with, silver dollars are not brackish water species therefore no salt is necessary. As Lohachata explained earlier, there are in fact dozens of species of silver dollars. If you're talking about the regular ones, they can reach 5-6 inches in body diameter. Spotted ones are the smallest at 4 inches. Redhooks can reach 10-12 inches. I've personally seen a group at almost 10 inches in one shop. The price tag however had peeved me although I have no plans to accommodate them anyway/


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Knight~Ryder said:


> I have no real plants in my tank. Considering the fish, the amount
> I have, and the size of my tank,
> would 3 be okay to have?
> 
> I keep reading how people keep one or two....


If this is for your 38g per your signature, no, you cannot have silver dollars. Your fish are far too timid to tolerate the constant movements of the silver dollars pacing around the tank. A 38g in itself is inadequate already for a group of silver dollars.

Silver dollars, for the most part, are schooling fish so I would never keep them in less than 3. They tend to be more skittish and jumpy if kept in less than 3.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Lupin said:


> The price tag however had peeved me although I have no plans to accommodate them anyway/


The price I saw them for at one store $9.99.
What did you see them for?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Lupin. Your tank is not big enough for them. If you want to add more fish to your tank, add more rummynoses or black skirts.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Knight~Ryder said:


> The price I saw them for at one store $9.99.
> What did you see them for?


Nevrmind that..I found them at Big Al's for $7.99 red hooks $39.99.

I heard red hooks get bigger then the regular silver $ right?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Nevrmind that..I found them at Big Al's for $7.99 red hooks $39.99.
> 
> I heard red hooks get bigger then the regular silver $ right?


Redhooks-10-12 inches

Forget them.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

KR:

Please excuse me here and I do mean to be "nasty" but please, please get this concept out of your brain.

I purchased mine at PetCo as they were distinctively colored and were like $1/Each.

They are tetras at heart, are social creatures, require a minimum of 8 to be happy, will not shoal in your tank and only a few will be unhappy campers.

You can ask the same question over and over again in different ways and will get the same response from us.

We are not trying to be nasty but to help keep you having the hard earned experience which we have had.

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I know 

I did my homework and it paid off. Thank you guys, because of you I picked up 8 of these! I'm so happy!
-
--
--
--
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-
-
-
Noooooooooooooooooooo! I realized.
Thanks.

I got 2 bolivian rams instead.


----------



## pupilove2 (May 13, 2010)

*Silver dollars*

Would this setup be good?

Tank: 47L X 24H X 12D - 58g
Lighting: 34W (0.7wpg)
Gravel & Background: Black
Filtration: Rena filstar XP2
Extras: Driftwood, Bubble wall (maybe), Caves (one for pleco),Smooth Rocks
Plants: Java fern & Anubias Nana
Fish:
7 Silver Dollars (the one that grow to 6") - 42g
1 Albino Long-fin Bristle-nose pleco - 5g

Will the pleco suck on the side of the Silver Dollars?

Witch Silver Dollar species is the 6", cheap one that people just call "common"
is it Metynnis argenteus or Metynnis hypsauchen or what?

Is seven an ok of a school?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They grow to 6 inches.


----------

